# Photos of my e90 330i taken on my recent holiday vacation to FL



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

Here are some photos I took of my car during our recent trip from OH to FL. Thanks to Zaino, it still looked pretty good after the long drive. :thumbup:




























I had to swing by Gainsville to visit my old undergraduate stomping grounds:










Here's one taken on the drive back in the mountains of TN:


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

Is my ADD acting up on me again or did you post these pics about a month ago when Lmtd pointed out that you had visited St. Pete?:dunno:


----------



## kobechrome (Dec 10, 2005)

Regardless - they are nice pics!


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

bryce mcgarvey said:


> Is my ADD acting up on me again or did you post these pics about a month ago when Lmtd pointed out that you had visited St. Pete?:dunno:


Groundhog day perhaps??


----------



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

Hmm...I posted these on e90 forums...but I didn't think I posted them here. :dunno:


----------



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

kobechrome said:


> Regardless - they are nice pics!


:thumbup:

Thanks man!


----------



## Credulus (Sep 16, 2005)

love them! i remember seeing them also on the fest.


----------



## DarkRyan323 (Dec 19, 2005)

yeah i remember this post a few weeks back....still a nice car and i sure as hell dont mind seeing them again! :thumbup:


----------

